# Rings



## Kittysafe

I noticed there is no topic here for rings, so here's one I'm starting...

Most people just wear an engagement ring, wedding ring, maybe a class ring... or a ring that's part of some order or religion or club... so what rings do you wear?

Here are the rings I wear most of the time...









I'm not Christian per se, but I told a friend about a deeply spiritual experience I had concerning Christ, and she bought me the ring
The Sapphire is a class ring

Girlfriend just bought me this David Yurman 'Maritime' Rope Signet Ring with Pietersite

I didn't know anything about the stone, Pietersite, but it's really interesting. Here's a link to some info if you're curious. 
https://www.crystalvaults.com/crystal-encyclopedia/pietersite









Luna seems to like it...


----------



## Skippy4000

I pretty much wear this tungsten ring exclusively these days with a brushed and polished finish on my right ring finger. I used to have gold and two tone rings all the time to match any occasion, watch, and bracelet. Now if I wear a gold watch, I just don't wear a ring, and I no longer own two-tone or rose gold watches, so I don't have to worry about either. I really need to get that stuff out of storage and sell it.









I very rarely, but occasionally wear this silver ring on my left middle finger. I haven't even really been wearing bracelets lately.


----------



## Gazza74

The only ring I wear is my white gold wedding band. I'm not sure I like the feeling of rings on my fingers though. Growing up abroad - we didn't have class rings, and I didn't get one for graduating undergrad or grad colleges. I have a ring my grandparent bought for me when I was much younger, but I don't know exactly where it is at my parents' house. I also don't like yellow gold, so I probably wouldn't wear it anyway.


----------



## Lazycollegekid

Although it seems a tad feminine, I wear these two sterling silver rings from pandora, sometimes individually, sometimes both at once. I think theyre simple enough not to seem out of place.


----------



## little big feather

I wear my Warrant Officer Rotary Wing Aviation Course ring.(U.S. Army helicopter pilot)
Class 68-01(Jan. 1968)


----------



## Kittysafe

Very nice LBF


----------



## imaCoolRobot

my precious


----------



## Shikyo

The first one has the daily rings. Two of them aren't visible. One of them is black matte and the other one is silver with a small carbon fiber line in the middle.









This one is actually the ring my grandfather gave to my grandmother years ago. Obviously I don't use it all the time but when the mood is right it goes on the finger.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

I've made a number of rings over the years.. i followed a course in jewelmaking..
After our Basic training on how to work the metals, we made our first rings.. I had a design in my head, and when i showed my teacher what i wanted to make, she thougt i had gone utterly made..

the first ring i was gonna make, was in two parts.. connected by dovetails..










Ok.. i was a tad bit crazy to even attempt it.. but i succeeded.. the two rings can move around a bit, but they can't be separated..

A while later, when working as a toolmaker, i had to make some special clamping rings.. while turning, an idea sunk in.. ok.. 30° slope.. hmm.. how would it look.. if i added a 45° slope on the other side?.. change the diameter so it will fit my finger, so i made a copy of the CNC program, added the second slope, changed the diameter, and during the lunchbreak, i made..










the one on the left is glassbead blasted, the one on the right is polished.. both are made of Stainless steel 316L, i can do all kinds of variations with those two, if i turn them both, so the 45° slopes are together.. they look totally different..

I took them with me to jewelersschool... and put one in greensand, and cast a silver one..cut out a portion, and set a stone in it..










an Amethist, my birthstone, i'm a pisces

then.. in just over an hour..










i made this.. just a "quicky".. two ribbons of silver.. the wider one was ball-peened, and i soldered the smaller one over it..










This is another "one-evening-project".. over the course of a year, one collects quite a bit of silver sawdust, snippets, and pieces of wire too small to make anything out of.. so.. lets recycle.. i melted everything in a small crucible, cast a rod from it.. drew it to a square cross section, rolled it thinner, cut some pieces, and made just a simle ring..

unfortunately, i can't wear my rings often.. too dangerous in a workshop..


----------



## Kittysafe

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> I've made a number of rings over the years.. i followed a course in jewelmaking..
> After our Basic training on how to work the metals, we made our first rings.. I had a design in my head, and when i showed my teacher what i wanted to make, she thougt i had gone utterly made..
> 
> the first ring i was gonna make, was in two parts.. connected by dovetails..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.. i was a tad bit crazy to even attempt it.. but i succeeded.. the two rings can move around a bit, but they can't be separated..


Loving this one! Nice work.


----------



## PremierCurrency

I only have a couple I wear on occasion. One in particular:


----------



## Tag Mac

Here's my precious. A whole 2 carats.


----------



## christianj

Cartier Love ring in white gold with 3 diamonds. Originally thought it might be too feminine but I have gotten used to it and I get a ton of positive comments on it. Also own a Cartier Santos ring and have been on the hunt for a simple white gold Audemars Piguet ring for a while but they are hard to find since they were discontinued.


----------



## Retrograde

I normally wear this sterling silver ring.


----------



## Kittysafe

I am loving this ring more and more... the way it glows and flashes like a lightning storm is really quite mysterious and unusual.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## digger123

If all rings were sold like this - I would buy !!! very beautiful!!! The ring and the lips ... sorry if I angered your husband.


----------



## Nokie

Nice.


----------



## patsaydat

Nice


----------



## rayraythemack

I wear this to every home game


----------



## howard4tex

A few years ago, I saw Ace Frehley (on tv) with a really cool black onyx and white gold ring, and have been looking for one similar to it. But so far, no luck...


----------



## Kittysafe

David Yurman Pietersite
Courts and Hackett Death's Head Ring


----------



## CSG

In my 20's, I wore a sterling silver signet ring inlaid with the planet Saturn on a turquoise field. I still have the ring but haven't worn it in decades. I also do not wear my gold wedding ring as I hate the feeling of rings on my fingers. For me, other than a religious symbol on a chain which I always wear, the only jewelry I'm comfortable with is a wristwatch.


----------



## ctt1760

I wore a wedding band for about a year, then lost it. Very not used to wearing a ring so I constantly
took it off, then of course, it gets lost. Bought a replacement, but I never wear it, and I mean never.
I am incompatible with rings in this lifetime; maybe the next lifetime.


----------



## hg1027

I'm lucky enough to have the Rings my great grandparents exchanged in 1918. I had the engagement ring restored for my wife, and I wear the gold band, made from gold my great grandfather brought back from Guyana.


----------



## Skitalets

Here are mine, one old, one brand new.

First, my wedding ring, which has been on my left ring finger for more than years, every day.










Second, my new Masonic ring in sterling silver, accompanied by a movement shot of the WUS tourbillon. This was handmade by a great seller on etsy.


----------



## xcape

I dont wear any rings but I am thinking to buy some of "Blackbadger"s models - they are awesome
















this one is mine favorite


----------



## lovebandit




----------



## Lazycollegekid

Just received this from my girlfriend the other day! Its steel mahogany and deer antler. I love it!


----------



## meloie

I don't wear rings except for my wedding ring and I don't do that often due to my line of work.

Platinum. Not gaudy, not gauche.


----------



## ItnStln

Lazycollegekid said:


> View attachment 1601190
> 
> Just received this from my girlfriend the other day! Its steel mahogany and deer antler. I love it!


That's awesome! Any idea where she got it? I'd wear one of those because of how unique it looks.


----------



## ItnStln

little big feather said:


> I wear my Warrant Officer Rotary Wing Aviation Course ring.(U.S. Army helicopter pilot)
> Class 68-01(Jan. 1968)
> View attachment 1393339


That's nice! Just out of curiosity are those rings only for Warrant Officers, or did they have them for Commissioned Officers too? I'm only asking because you don't see to many Commissioned Officers wearing military rings, except for academy rings.


----------



## Lazycollegekid

Yeah it's on Etsy actually, I'll find as link to the store for you, it's available in several different woods and materials


----------



## Lazycollegekid

Here is a link to that ring, there's a ton of similar ones in her shop. 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/166715365/antler-men-ring-wood-and-stainless-steel?ref=cat_gallery_1


----------



## ItnStln

Lazycollegekid said:


> Yeah it's on Etsy actually, I'll find as link to the store for you, it's available in several different woods and materials





Lazycollegekid said:


> Here is a link to that ring, there's a ton of similar ones in her shop.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/166715365/antler-men-ring-wood-and-stainless-steel?ref=cat_gallery_1


Thanks for the link! I checked it out last night and went to purchase one today and it says that it's unavailable. Hopefully the listing expired and it'll be reposted. It's a nice looking ring for sure.


----------



## Paulo 8135

I got into rings the past few months. Currently have a plain silver, a wavy silver, and a little finger silver with 3 emeralds. i'll see if i post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Bojangles

Im not married so no rings for me.. However, I thought I'de forge some for the hell of it... 

(L to R) quarter (not silver/insignificant date), 14k solid gold, .999 silver, (not forged) Braided 18g .999 silver wire.
and a chain 18g .999 wire

Forged and soldered in my old apartment with a torch, hammer, and an axe head clamped to a bar stool..

Found more pictures ( sorry iPhone 5 quality..), also fishing for opinions, none of my buds know of this quasi hobby of mine...
I know my technique is far from sound but I figure the WUS community can be critical without being abrasive.. Also, apologies for the pic overload.. 
I guess I forgot to keep any further account of the gold ring after casting into the ingot... In my extremely limited experience silver is MUCH easier to 
forge than gold even with their similar hardnesses...


----------



## Paulo 8135




----------



## mmoche

I'm a few months away from my wedding, so I'm only wearing my Iron Ring (engineering) for now. Right (working) hand, pinky finger.


----------



## NightScar

Cartier Trinity Ring


----------



## rubysosa

I also have a great collection of rings. I recently got few jewelleries from online store and they have a great collection of maniamania crystal jewellery.


----------



## _yourhonoryourhonor_

The only ring I wear is my Aggie Ring!


----------



## craig00

Nice


----------



## steadyrock

Shepperdw said:


> View attachment 1393283


Fight On!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock

Has anybody had a custom signet ring designed and made? I have an idea for one that I'd like to wear and then pass down to one of my sons after I die, but though I know the concept and elements I want, I'm nowhere near artistic enough to lay it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

I love rings - especially artisan made.
I have more rings than I care to show, but I enjoy these often.


----------



## vegas_speedy_83

Don't have a picture of it on my finger, left it at the office, but I sometimes wear a sterling John Hardy meteorite ring, opposite my wedding ring. The wedding ring is 14k white, and I appreciate that the hammered texture hides wear quite well.


----------



## CheriParker

These rings are awesome. All these are very famous and well known fashion labels. I recently like hand stamped necklace from annbijoux.com, it is not a well known fashion label like above but has a good collection of jewelries.


----------



## steadyrock

^I see no rings, there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 760274

I just got this silver replica of the Team Ring from Magnum p.i. from Shapeways. The original has the space around the "Cross of Lorraine" filled with black enamel, but I plan to have this done with the same color as the bezel of a certain watch in the future. Imagine this with the Black Bay Blue and the same blue around the cross. Not exactly understated but an awesome pair in my mind...


----------



## freshprince357

I've thought about wearing more rings but every time I try one on besides my wedding band I feel like I either have to play with it or it becomes annoying. 

I'm open to trying out some though if anyone has brands they really love.


----------



## dawn

I think there is a thread on rings already...but i like the way this is going.


----------



## ResidentR

My grandfather got jealous when he saw the signet ring of my aunt's boyfriend, and decided to have his own set of gold rings made with the family crest. He has since passed, and I inherited his ring, while my brother got my father's ring. What watch I wear varies from day to day, but I will always be wearing this ring.


----------



## triple6

very skilled craftsmen in this thread. 
I made my fiances ring and my wedding band. I read up on lost wax casting, bought a ton of stuff
and spun an awesome ring. For mine I hammered an old copper pipe into my size. Rugged and fits my outdoors/rough(sometimes) personality well
I will daily wear my wedding band but stopped wearing my class ring a few years ago. I do too much with my hands to try to keep two rings nice.


----------



## dasoler

I am currently very happy with the prices and quality of Larson Jewelers online, especially with all the tungsten ring options. Their return policy and customer service is top notch for an online retailer.


----------



## dannyking

ResidentR said:


> My grandfather got jealous when he saw the signet ring of my aunt's boyfriend, and decided to have his own set of gold rings made with the family crest. He has since passed, and I inherited his ring, while my brother got my father's ring. What watch I wear varies from day to day, but I will always be wearing this ring.
> 
> View attachment 9546642


That is one handsome ring!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F7LTHY

Vintage Gucci ring and Snake ring that i picked up on my last trip to Japan


----------



## Tom V.

i wear a wedding band that I didn’t get till we were married awhile. I had issues wearing rings as I almost lost a finger when I was a teenager. Rolex she bought me was ring. That changed and of late, I wear one of the rings I get for working the Olympic and/or Paralympic Games

Tom V.


----------



## wjhoffmann

Might seem odd, but I ended up purchasing a rubber wedding ring. Still have my metal one, but wear the rubber one more as it is more comfortable, lower profile, and doesn't snag or scratch things when working on the cars in the garage. A great $20 investment.


----------



## harald-hans

High Tech meets masterpiece of rings ...

The Limited Edition 1 of 1 „GMW-B5000TFC-1-HH

and the incredible

Titan - Fordite - Superluminova Ring


----------



## GoatCurry

I've been wearing this one for a few years when a group of us bought them together. Just stainless steel but has a lot of sentimental value and memories associated with it.


----------



## gto05z

Custom made ring from Starlingear
View attachment 14216581


----------



## WilliG

Look stylish btw!


----------



## meking

Bojangles said:


> Im not married so no rings for me.. However, I thought I'de forge some for the hell of it...
> 
> (L to R) quarter (not silver/insignificant date), 14k solid gold, .999 silver, (not forged) Braided 18g .999 silver wire.
> and a chain 18g .999 wire
> 
> Forged and soldered in my old apartment with a torch, hammer, and an axe head clamped to a bar stool..
> 
> Found more pictures ( sorry iPhone 5 quality..), also fishing for opinions, none of my buds know of this quasi hobby of mine...
> I know my technique is far from sound but I figure the WUS community can be critical without being abrasive.. Also, apologies for the pic overload..
> I guess I forgot to keep any further account of the gold ring after casting into the ingot... In my extremely limited experience silver is MUCH easier to
> forge than gold even with their similar hardnesses...


Awesome! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jake31

gto05z said:


> Custom made ring from Starlingear
> View attachment 14216581


damn that's beautiful!


----------



## CallMeJarob

I just wear my qualo rubber wedding band. I love looks of rings but cant stand the feel.


----------



## neilziesing

I have been wearing custom rings made from coins and medals. These were custom designs done for me by Lee Mendelson (@cutofjib on IG). You can see more of his work at www.etsy.com/shop/CoinsolationPrize


----------



## c3p0

I'm not really a ring guy, but I got this from my dad the other day and I feel I should wear it.


----------



## Kittysafe

That's a beautiful ring, I love a family heirloom, sentimental value is the most valuable.



c3p0 said:


> I'm not really a ring guy, but I got this from my dad the other day and I feel I should wear it.
> View attachment 15758657


----------



## c3p0

Kittysafe said:


> That's a beautiful ring, I love a family heirloom, sentimental value is the most valuable.


Thank you kind Sir. And you are quite right. ;-)


----------



## Jim Addy

A wedding ring if I was married 

Jim


----------

